# Doe making cracking/popping noise when walking....



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a boer mix doe approx 3 years of age maybe 2.5 months pg... I noticed the sound this a.m. when feeding... I thought maybe one of them came in contact with fish line or something... but nothing there... yet when she walks, there is a constant cracking sound... almost like the sound your shoes would make on a sticky floor.. crack crack crak... she seems to be a bit stiff in the rear legs... though gets along with all the rest when they move quickly.... any ideas?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Is she really big for being 2 and half months pregnant? Are her ankles swollen?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure but we have a boer/nubian who is 3 years old and does the same thing even when not preggo. Doesn't seem to bother her at all, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several goats that do the same thing. I finally took a couple to the vet and he said dont worry about it. I try to make sure their calcium is good in the hay and things.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My wethers do this this also.....now my guys are bit on the fat side!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My knees do that too. LMBO Guess I'm a tad on the heavy side too. LMBO!!!!!! OK now in all seriousness I think it's pretty normal... a lot of my girls do that. However if you are really worried about it or it seems to cause her pain/stiffness you may want to test her for CAE. I do think its relatively normal though... all my girls have tested neg. for CAE and they still crack,crackle, pop.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

my does make alot of crunchy sounds when I got them--I thought it was arthritis. But....mine got alot better when I got their hooves trimmed up good. Their hoofs were bad when I got them & it took about 3 trims to get them where they should be-it really helped with the arthritic sounds  Although I am sure they do have some arthritis.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Bootsie cracks when she walks....started 5 years ago and is more noticeable now, she's 11 and tested CAE neg...so it's either age/arthritis or age and weight.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to get back... I found another doe that is making the cracking sound also but not as bad and she doesn't seem to mind... the rainy season has got a good start which has softened up the ground a bit... not sure if this is a factor or not...no swollen ankles and it doesn't seem to bother them.. it doesn't sound as if it is too uncommon... have increased amount of hay... they are not fat and definately not skinny...I appreciate everyones input.. will keep you posted as to how things come out... thanks again...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a two year old ND that cracks when she walks too. I think all goats do it. It is an older age thing, it seems that only two and older do it. But if if bothers her than I would do a CAE test.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you noticed if the legs that make all the noise is also noisy and stiff when you pick up the foot to trim? I am asking as I know of a goat that is that way and it is just 3. A real grinding feel and sound when they pick up it's feet.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not talking of goats here but a young Clydesdale-cross gelding we once had. We bought him when he was around 18 months old and he'd been reared in a yard for most of his short life. He developed a 'click' in the stifle when he walked, just on the one side. Can't recall if it was a calcium or magnesium deficiency now? 

camooweal


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Just wondering has anyone noticed on those that pop etc, that when you pick up the leg it makes noise too?


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Take a good look at the hooves are they clean cut and healthy no black and smelly areas with over grown hoof wall that has separated away ? I ask because I have heard that sound in goats and cattle with foot rot and would explain her being tender on the hooves.....


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Good clean hoofs. Was wondering about minerals. They have minerals but eat very little of them.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

They are lacking cobalt in their diet. it is in Pat Colbys natural goat raising book. i forget what page.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Where do you get cobalt? They get minerals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get a cobalt block from the feed store or online.


----------

